# Please help my inconsitent iron play..



## Coreyk31 (May 12, 2006)

Ok here is the deal... My driver play is amazing.. Long and straight.. Very consitent!! where i run into trouble is my approach irons. Now im not new to the sport so i feel i have the ability to analyze and correct what i do wrong.. what i feel i lack is the ability come down on the ball with the club instead of sweeping it...cause i think i take my swing with my driver over to my iron game so i keep thinking that i need to sweep the ball.. this is obviously wrong.. If i can swing down on the ball i will strike the ball first then the ground making a good consitent divot, and also getting good spin on the ball... Now the problem im having is actually getting into the habit of doing this.. so if anyone has any drill or anything that can help me practice swinging down on the ball getting better contact, etc.. i would greatly appreciate it.. i feel this is the key to making my game 100% better.. Thank you


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

One thing to keep an eye on is the ball position, for your driver the ball will be positioned towards your inside front heel, so that the club head will impact on a rising trajectory.

When playing your irons, the ball should be towards the middle of your stance so that you are hitting the ball at the bottom of your swing plane.

Id recommend looking at the books by Dave Pelz, his short game bible is well worth a read. Too much to go into here, but essentially he theorises that there should be different swings for different parts of your game, power - driving, finesse - approach shots, etc.


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

Coreyk31 said:


> so if anyone has any drill or anything that can help me practice swinging down on the ball getting better contact, etc.. i would greatly appreciate it


The way I practice staying down on the ball is that I found an old Junior club in my garage and I just swing that and make sure that I am getting a good downswing on the ball.


----------



## cwdusheke (Apr 29, 2006)

*re: iron play*

Your problem is very similiar to mine. My favorite clubs are the driver and fairway woods, because I can hit them long and straight. Most likely you do this is because you have a good sweeping swing. Most like you don't like your irons is because of this same sweeping swing. You see a good iron player comes in a steep angle of attack. A good wood's player comes in at a shallow angle of attack. Some one that can do both is called a pro or at least scratch player. I had this same problem and I ended up going to the driving range and working it out. I would alternate between my driver and irons on every other shot. I would try to simulate my first two shots like I was on an actual golf course. 

For example, I imagine I am teeing off and I would use my driver. I would then I imaging I am now 130 to 140 yards from the green. I would then grab my 8i or 9i and swing.

I would try this and I think you will start to become more consistent with your irons.

If all else fails, buy some hybrids with 31, 34, 38 degree lofts and use them instead of your irons. When you swing them it will feel like a fairway wood.

Good luck.


----------

